# Pizza Fattie w/ Q-view



## fatterson (Jan 6, 2012)

Homemade a venison/pork sausage for our base. Lined the bacon with pepperoni, and then a layer of cheese between the dough and bacon. The best fattie I've done so far (and only my second, but blew my first one away).


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 6, 2012)

... dang that looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2012)

That's a beauty. I have yet to try putting the dough on the outside of a fattie, but I can see it's in my future.


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks great  Thumbs Up


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks great man.  I bet it was tasty too


----------

